# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Big Bubble Bags

## rahulvps

Hi, I want to purchase Big bubble bags. Minimum bubble size 1 inch with matt finishing and good GSM. I want to use it for packing antique picture frames for eCommerce shipping. Anybody has idea where to get this type of bubble wrap. Thanks!

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

That's a good question. The largest bubble size I am familiar with is 1/2" and the pre-made bags aren't that large either. You could reach out directly by posing this question on the PACCIN list serve. This can be done by signing up on the website on THIS PAGE. I do know that one problem with bubble wrap in general is that the bubbles can pop at key points (typically corners for example) rendering the product useless after the first impact. For this reason multiple layers of smaller bubble can be safer. Good luck!

----------

